

Best place to launch a company? Not the valley anymore... - melkisch
https://poutsch.com/

======
pierreant_p
I was actually surprised by where the link you shared led to. I found it was a
great idea ! Just a comment though: on your homepage it reads (at the bottom):
debate answers, ask questions, view analytics. It would seem more logical to
me to reverse "debate" and "ask". Although I understand that you can debate
existing answers, I still think it would make more sense ... Seems like a
great product anyway !

~~~
melkisch
Thanks a lot for your feedback!

------
jonathanjaeger
This is asking where you would go start a company, not where the best place to
start a company is -- two different questions.

Also, SF/Silicon Valley is in the lead. "Other" includes NYC, Boston, Seattle,
Boulder, Chile, Austin, Brazil, Israel, etc.

~~~
melkisch
Rational people go where it's best no? But I agree with you the question could
have been asked differently! Why don't you register and ask the question
yourself? :)

~~~
okalex
most popular != best

------
melkisch
Poutsch is also a great way to ask the opinions of the community about your
product!

------
agscala
I can refresh the page and vote multiple times

~~~
melkisch
There is a feature inside poutsch that lets you cancel votes coming from users
not logged. That way, you get a better picture

------
franzilorenzo
How can you leave NYC out!!

------
fwinck
Very good question

~~~
franzilorenzo
Great question for us new entrepreneurs. Great platform

